
Intel’s Toxic Culture - donmcc
https://mondaynote.com/intels-toxic-culture-1b79905adf45
======
dman
I hope Intel strongly executes and puts the current doubts of people firmly
behind them. Think the next pick of CEO is going to be crucial - they need
someone focussed on execution and someone who stays the course with respect to
the long and painful changes Intel will need to make. They have several
problems they need to address at once

a. Fix the 10nm process

b. Deal with a new world where a small number of cloud providers are buying a
bulk of their CPUs vs the past where they were selling substantial CPUs to
businesses. I would imagine that intels pricing power will come into serious
attack once the Cloud providers can land a legitimate alternative as a
negotiating tactic.

c. Rise of managed environments (Browsers / Languages) where developers are
increasingly coding against sandboxes rather than against native code. This
means any innovation that Intel does (like AVX512) now has a much longer life
cycle before end users can see the benefit since these innovations need to
trickle down into features in the managed environments.

d. ARM / AMD will be putting pressure on the low margin part of the business.

e. The new killer workloads are in AI and GPUs / Accelerators seem to be
winning on those workloads for now.

